# Norwegian: inngangspartiet



## ordentlig

Hello,

This should be a simple one, but I'm just wondering how one would translate 'inngangspartiet.'  I'm assuming it's not a political party ;-)  It looks like it might just mean 'entrance,' but I'm wondering if it's something more specific.  Thanks!


----------



## hanne

Are you aware of the word parti in the meaning "part", or does that answer the question? (dictionary here)


----------



## oskhen

Yes, it means entrance - as in "an opening allowing access". I suppose hannes implication is correct: It's the part of a house or the like where you enter.

I think that it actually denotes both the entrance itself and - in the case of for instance a house - the area immediately around it. The stair up to the door, for instance. I'm not entirely sure, though.


----------



## Havfruen

Oskhen has it right. I searched google for pictures of the word in question and see what I call an "entryway" or "entrance".


----------



## Ben Jamin

oskhen said:


> Yes, it means entrance - as in "an opening allowing access". I suppose hannes implication is correct: It's the part of a house or the like where you enter.
> 
> I think that it actually denotes both the entrance itself and - in the case of for instance a house - the area immediately around it. The stair up to the door, for instance. I'm not entirely sure, though.


In the construction industry and in housing trade 'inngangsparti' means just the room  immediately adjacent to the entrance door. The stairs usually is a separate part.


----------



## oskhen

Ben Jamin said:


> In the construction industry and in housing trade 'inngangsparti' means just the room  immediately adjacent to the entrance door. The stairs usually is a separate part.



Really? I wouldn't normally include the room, I think. Anyways, I wonder if this is how people in general use the word as well?


----------



## hanne

I'd understand it the same way as oskhen - the door and its surroundings (stairs and the like), mostly on the outside; definitely not a room.


----------



## Grefsen

ordentlig said:


> This should be a simple one, but I'm just wondering how one would translate 'inngangspartiet.'  I'm assuming it's not a political party ;-)


When I first looked at this thread and saw 'partiet,' I immediately thought of "political party." 



ordentlig said:


> It looks like it might just mean 'entrance,' but I'm wondering if it's something more specific.  Thanks!


However, I did know that 'inngang' meant entrance so like you I wondered if it was just an entrance, or "something more specific." 



hanne said:


> Are you aware of the word parti in the meaning "part", or does that answer the question? (dictionary here)


This was really helpful pointing out that 'parti' could be used to mean 'part.'  I usually find it quite difficult to use this dokpro dictionary because everything is written in Norwegian.    In this particular case it was extremely helpful, because the first information given about 'parti" was "del av noe" (part of something).


----------



## ordentlig

Thank you so much, everyone.  I was also unaware that 'parti' meant 'del av noe,' but that's very helpful!


----------

